# Misuse of the Reaction System



## CJ (Oct 16, 2022)

If anyone discovers a new account that is continuously 💩 or WTF'ing their posts for no reason whatsoever, I literally mean 100+ in a a short span of time, please either alert myself or any staff member so we can remove the problem causers. 

This has been an issue the last few days especially, and we're trying to clear out all of these accounts. 

Thank you all.


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2022)

I believe we've already removed most of them, but there's probably still a few lurking in the shadows.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 16, 2022)

Yeah it's been stupid. Thanks. 

I think we really need to clamp down on all the duplicate account bs, it just adds to the drama and trolling. 

No one creates a duplicate account to provide meaningful content.


----------



## GSgator (Oct 16, 2022)

I just came in here and I’ve had a couple really old ones I posted get shit or WTF remarks all from the same user I will pm you CJ if you want there on the same thread . I don’t care it just seemed odd


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I just came in here and I’ve had a couple really old ones I posted get shit or WTF remarks all from the same user I will pm you CJ if you want there on the same thread . I don’t care it just seemed odd


See if that account was already removed, I believe we've removed around 20 so far, give or take.


----------



## GSgator (Oct 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> See if that account was already removed, I believe we've removed around 20 so far, give or take.


Ok WTF did I miss here life got super busy so I’ve been out a couple weeks. I’ve got some catching up to do.


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Ok WTF did I miss here life got super busy so I’ve been out a couple weeks. I’ve got some catching up to do.


Someone(s) has created many fake accounts with the sole purpose of using the board's Reaction System as a way to annoy/antogonize some members. 

Basically childish nonsense.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 16, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah it's been stupid. Thanks.
> 
> I think we really need to clamp down on all the duplicate account bs, it just adds to the drama and trolling.
> 
> No one creates a duplicate account to provide meaningful content.


Not true. @ValdostasStriations is meaningful content


----------



## ValdostasStriations (Oct 16, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Not true. @ValdostasStriations is meaningful content


That means alot @Thebiggestdumbass. 🥰


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> If anyone discovers a new account that is continuously 💩 or WTF'ing their posts for no reason whatsoever, I literally mean 100+ in a a short span of time, please either alert myself or any staff member so we can remove the problem causers.
> 
> This has been an issue the last few days especially, and we're trying to clear out all of these accounts.
> 
> Thank you all.


Word


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> I believe we've already removed most of them, but there's probably still a few lurking in the shadows.


Definitely and what will happen is they will end up doing it in the middle of night or try to do it when mods are not on.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 16, 2022)

@CJ Please ban @BigBaldBeardGuy. That sumabitch shit posted me on a post about football (real football not EU shit). I want that fucker gone. Thank you in advance.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2022)

Maybe registration should start becoming more an invite and before acceptance a full intro made prior to being allowed to enter the threads.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2022)

Not just invite only but when someone registers the process made harder to enter, needing approval!


----------



## Send0 (Oct 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Definitely and what will happen is they will end up doing it in the middle of night or try to do it when mods are not on.


They tried that, I was all over them like mutumbo.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2022)

Think about it as a system as they 1st must do an intro or they aren't able to post then after x amount of posts it will prove they are legit and able to have full access.

Mugzy can make that happen I believe and the time will come soon he maybe asking once again what we can do to improve things as he dose just about every year.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 16, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Not just invite only but when someone registers the process made harder to enter, needing approval!


Or perhaps there's a way to limit new user access such that they can only post/interact in the New Members section until they prove themselves to be legit?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Or perhaps there's a way to limit new user access such that they can only post/interact in the New Members section until they prove themselves to be legit?


Yes, many boards done this in the past!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Or perhaps there's a way to limit new user access such that they can only post/interact in the New Members section until they prove themselves to be legit?


But there were back to using the rank system no one likes…


----------



## TODAY (Oct 16, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> But there were back to using the rank system no one likes…


No necessarily.

Rankings could be binary.

Trial members and Established members, for example


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2022)

There is a solution, just have to implement it!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> No necessarily.
> 
> Rankings could be binary.
> 
> Trial members and Established members, for example


Edit: said to much


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 16, 2022)

*They are no more than a cocksucking douchebag motherless cunt..
They should be hit by a bus,gased,firebombed and then buried in Lyme so there deteriorated corps can not be smelled…

Glad I got that out of my system *


----------



## Kraken (Oct 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> Someone(s) has created many fake accounts with the sole purpose of using the board's Reaction System as a way to annoy/antogonize some members.
> 
> Basically childish nonsense.



Some people have much, much too much time on their hands.


----------



## GSgator (Oct 17, 2022)

Disable that function if it’s just going to be abused then the trolls have to come out of the shadows and post there trash then there easy pickings for permanent bans.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @CJ Please ban @BigBaldBeardGuy. That sumabitch shit posted me on a post about football (real football not EU shit). I want that fucker gone. Thank you in advance.


Go Birds buddy!


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Go Birds buddy!


Fuck you buddy but yeah good win. We will see how it goes when they visit Dallas. Division is not a lock.


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2022)

Thread has been cleaned up, several posts deleted.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 17, 2022)

edit


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I can’t respond?
> 
> I posted that when you were making your post.


I'd prefer not to let it get out of hand.

You know that once those things get going, it's like trying to stop a freight train.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'd prefer not to let it get out of hand.
> 
> You know that once those things get going, it's like trying to stop a freight train.



I gave em' a poop sticker for the lolz 💩
Hahaha


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I gave em' a poop sticker for the lolz 💩
> Hahaha


REPORTED
Hahaha


----------



## shackleford (Oct 18, 2022)

@CJ @Send0 
@Poseidon


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @CJ @Send0
> @Poseidon


Yeah, I got a bunch of wtf and shit posts.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Yeah, I got a bunch of wtf and shit posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Yeah, I got a bunch of wtf and shit posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too and more songs in my pm better sure if I click the videos he sends he'll gain control of my wives vibrating panties


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Me too and more songs in my pm better sure if I click the videos he sends he'll gain control of my wives vibrating panties


Vibrating Panties you say? Do they have those in a mans large? It has to have the front pocket though.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Vibrating Panties you say? Do they have those in a mans large? It has to have the front pocket though.


You don't need panties just get a prostate vibrator and jam it up there


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 18, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @CJ @Send0
> @Poseidon


Fucking pathetic.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Yeah, I got a bunch of wtf and shit posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's so tough and edgy. Spending his entire waking day finding ways to shit post people.

i wonder if he's a failed wannabe? He couldn't handle 3 workouts a week and couldn't stay out of the McDonald's drive through, looks like shit, smells like shit, has no friends, no family that will talk to him and this his revenge on the world.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 18, 2022)

Is it really misuse of the reaction system if it only affects a small number of members that I can only imagine were extremely unpleasant to the person that’s making these accounts in the first place to illicit this kind of response 

I can easily see how the toxicity and dog piling that happens here could break someone that’s less mentally stable 

I’ve never been in a forum like this before, but this seems like a funny use of mod resources, my 2 cents


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Is it really misuse of the reaction system if it only affects a small number of members that I can only imagine were extremely unpleasant to the person that’s making these accounts in the first place
> 
> I can easily see how the toxicity and dog piling that happens here could break someone that’s less mentally stable
> 
> I’ve never been in a forum like this before, but this seems like a funny use of mod resources, my 2 cents


You and your 2 cents can fuck off cunt.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Is it really misuse of the reaction system if it only affects a small number of members that I can only imagine were extremely unpleasant to the person that’s making these accounts in the first place to illicit this kind of response


Sorry, professor. Your theory doesn't hold water.
If you read more you wouldn't have come to your incorrect conclusion.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Is it really misuse of the reaction system if it only affects a small number of members that I can only imagine were extremely unpleasant to the person that’s making these accounts in the first place to illicit this kind of response
> 
> I can easily see how the toxicity and dog piling that happens here could break someone that’s less mentally stable
> 
> I’ve never been in a forum like this before, but this seems like a funny use of mod resources, my 2 cents


Yes.  The fact that you’re even making a comment like this while being so new is pretty suspect.

You seem to know a bit more about the background on this than I’d expect of someone with your short tenure.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

💥


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 18, 2022)

It really doesn’t take long to figure out the dynamics of a forum dominated by a vocal minority acting like crazy homeless people.  

Thankfully there’s a few people here that have been pleasant so far and I hope to find more people like that.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 18, 2022)

Edited.

Thou shalt not feed the trolls.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> It really doesn’t take long to figure out the dynamics of a forum dominated by a vocal minority acting like crazy homeless people.
> 
> Thankfully there’s a few people here that have been pleasant so far and I hope to find more people like that.


Are you going to contribute anything meaningful or just continue to lob Molotov cocktails?

Update your log. I don’t think you know what you are doing there. I’ll provide helpful comments for you so that you can make progress.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Is it really misuse of the reaction system if it only affects a small number of members that I can only imagine were extremely unpleasant to the person that’s making these accounts in the first place to illicit this kind of response
> 
> I can easily see how the toxicity and dog piling that happens here could break someone that’s less mentally stable
> 
> I’ve never been in a forum like this before, but this seems like a funny use of mod resources, my 2 cents


You are new and this isnt going to get you off to a good start. Thesr members getting the shit posts are probably the most active and helpful here. If you or someogets dogpiled its usuallu because ya deserve it


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 18, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> You are new and this isnt going to get you off to a good start. Thesr members getting the shit posts are probably the most active and helpful here. If you or someogets dogpiled its usuallu because ya deserve it


I don’t want to get along with individuals that make fun of people that had cancer, for starters… even if they are popular and everyone rides their dick

But yes I am done posting for now. I don’t get along with most people for various reasons and I can’t imagine that being different here


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I don’t want to get along with individuals that make fun of people that had cancer, for starters… even if they are popular and everyone rides their dick
> 
> But yes I am done posting for now. I don’t get along with most people for various reasons and I can’t imagine that being different here


I get your point on the cancer comment. However when people come here looking for someone to agree with a stupid cycle they got from DG  or wherever and act like a dick because they dont get anyone to agree with their plan, those ones get dog piled and can fuck off. 

The shit poster is a concern for the mods as they are breaching rules on multiple handles, and just creating shit. No one cares if we get shit posted.nits a site issue though 100%


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

Just keep working that greyskull and logging dude. There are alot of people here that you won't see in the flame section or alot of general discussion that keep to logs and help folks out.


----------



## Yano (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> acting like crazy homeless people


Hey ... Hey ... HEY !!! 

I am not fucking acting .... the nerve of some people !


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I don’t get along with most people for various reasons and I can’t imagine that being different here


Ima guess you don't get along with most people cuz you are cunt, so yeah, act like a cunt here too and most people won't get along with you.


----------



## Dex (Oct 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> If anyone discovers a new account that is continuously 💩 or WTF'ing their posts for no reason whatsoever, I literally mean 100+ in a a short span of time, please either alert myself or any staff member so we can remove the problem causers.
> 
> This has been an issue the last few days especially, and we're trying to clear out all of these accounts.
> 
> Thank you all.


Maybe no poops or WTFs during probationary period? And also if they have a negative score would lose those options?


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> Maybe no poops or WTFs during probationary period? And also if they have a negative score would lose those options?


Just turn them off entirely. Problem solved.

Take away the shit and the monkeys won’t fling it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Just turn them off entirely. Problem solved.
> 
> Take away the shit and the monkeys won’t fling it.


Turning the reaction system off is a major undertaking apparently. It sounds like it might take hours of coding then they need to change out the VVRAM and go with a VDROM operating component that gets purchased as a subpackage to update the entire S-TUG Operating System…. You get the point. I’m sure they’re working on it.


----------



## Kraken (Oct 18, 2022)

The reaction system is fun. Let's not let a few a holes take it away from the rest of us.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 18, 2022)

I LIKE the reaction system. It's an easy way to laugh or react without having a huge pointless post count because of people writing "LOL" OR HAHA.  Some people look at the post count as a way to see contribution.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 18, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I LIKE the reaction system. It's an easy way to laugh or react without having a huge pointless post count because of people writing "LOL" OR HAHA.  Some people look at the post count as a way to see contribution.


i agree. I gave you a thumbs up, because i agree. But i'm also responding because I have more to say than just "i agree". Thats how it works, at least the way I see it. The reactions have their place. Just because some trolls misuse them doesnt mean they arent valuable as a way of expressing agreeance or disagreeance without making a post.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 18, 2022)

I don’t understand why a grown ass man would even want to do this…? Waste of time


----------



## Stickler (Oct 18, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i agree. I gave you a thumbs up, because i agree. But i'm also responding because I have more to say than just "i agree". Thats how it works, at least the way I see it. The reactions have their place. Just because some trolls misuse them doesnt mean they arent valuable as a way of expressing agreeance or disagreeance without making a post.


I agree with your agreement. Lol.. this can get stupid really quick without a reaction system.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

How in the world am I supposed to know my self worth without internet points?! This is ridiculous!


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2022)

I suggested limiting it to only a 👍, so those in need can get their endorphine rush from approval, yet the system can't be used as a weapon.

There have been several suggestions made.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> How in the world am I supposed to know my self worth without internet points?! This is ridiculous!


Just divide by 7.4 and then round up. I found that hack on AOL like 20yrs ago.

You're welcome.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 18, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> I don’t understand why a grown ass man would even want to do this…? Waste of time


----------



## Stickler (Oct 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> I suggested limiting it to only a 👍, so those in need can get their endorphine rush from approval, yet the system can't be used as a weapon.
> 
> There have been several suggestions made.


I wanted to shit post this idea because I think that's a participation trophy response... but then I felt bad and changed it. Lol. 

Seriously though, it does have real uses. There has to be a different solution. We're not all pussies who all need validation and had parents that gave us everything we wanted. There might be a few, but... other than being Seriously annoyed until a fix is in place, it's more annoying than anything.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

2





CJ said:


> I suggested limiting it to only a 👍, so those in need can get their endorphine rush from approval, yet the system can't be used as a weapon.
> 
> There have been several suggestions made.


Thank God! I need my internet points! I don't want to have to go back to reddit and reposting shit memes for my daily fix!


----------



## shackleford (Oct 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> I suggested limiting it to only a 👍, so those in need can get their endorphine rush from approval, yet the system can't be used as a weapon.
> 
> There have been several suggestions made.


we are all grownups here. cant we just hold people accountable for misusing a tool?


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Just divide by 7.4 and then round up. I found that hack on AOL like 20yrs ago.
> 
> You're welcome.


That's the starting point each morning until I get an internet point or two. Then I can make it out of the basement and ask my ma to cook up a Jack's pizza and some Dino nuggies for breakfast.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> I suggested limiting it to only a 👍, so those in need can get their endorphine rush from approval, yet the system can't be used as a weapon.
> 
> There have been several suggestions made.


I believe it was “weaponized” back when that retard Intel was giving some really bad advice. I believe that’s a legitimate use for it. 

Following that, it was used when trolls would meltdown and throw a fit. Presser didn’t like it so much I suppose. 

I know it was used a bunch when MESO was down for a couple weeks and those guys came storming in like a group of drunken frat brothers. Again, a fairly legitimate use. 

I would say it’s used to annoy now and likely will continue to be used for that.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I believe it was “weaponized” back when that retard Intel was giving some really bad advice. I believe that’s a legitimate use for it.
> 
> Following that, it was used when trolls would meltdown and throw a fit. Presser didn’t like it so much I suppose.
> 
> ...


I think its useful as a way to see how many people think a post is helpful 👍or not helpful 💩. I believe it can have the effect of undermining someones credibility in a way if its used incorectly.

I might misunderstand your last sentance. Do you think after the alt account issue is handled that the reactions will continue to be used to harass people rather than be used for its intended purpose?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I think its useful as a way to see how many people think a post is helpful 👍or not helpful 💩. I believe it can have the effect of undermining someones credibility in a way if its used incorectly.
> 
> I might misunderstand your last sentance. Do you think after the alt account issue is handled that the reactions will continue to be used to harass people rather than be used for its intended purpose?


I just don’t see how they’ll be able to keep this guy from creating those alt handles and performing midnight attacks across the board.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I just don’t see how they’ll be able to keep this guy from creating those alt handles and performing midnight attacks across the board.


Hopefully we’ll luck out and he’ll try on a rope tie.

He clearly doesn’t have much going for him in life.


----------



## Kraken (Oct 18, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I agree with your agreement. Lol.. this can get stupid really quick without a reaction system.



+1


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 18, 2022)

If possibe make the shit post and WTF a zero point reaction or just make them all +1.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)

@CJ  He is back


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> @CJ  He is back
> View attachment 30588


Kinda sounds like Sampi


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 18, 2022)

Man all I get are some shit and WTF emoji. You getting gold over here with this. Fuck man.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 18, 2022)

I want some poetry


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> @CJ  He is back
> View attachment 30588


This isn't winning at life and quite the opposite!


----------



## Stickler (Oct 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> That's the starting point each morning until I get an internet point or two. Then I can make it out of the basement and ask my ma to cook up a Jack's pizza and some Dino nuggies for breakfast.


I could definitely chomp on dino nuggets right now. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 18, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> This isn't winning at life and quite the opposite!


Let’s assume the best case for a second — that he’s independently wealthy and doesn’t have to work so that’s why he has so much free time. 

This is the best use of that time that he can think of?  That’s truly sad.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Let’s assume the best case for a second — that he’s independently wealthy and doesn’t have to work so that’s why he has so much free time.
> 
> This is the best use of that time that he can think of?  That’s truly sad.


Well if he's wealthy I could use about 23k it's for a legitimate reason too. You can pm me and ask before sending the money I'll be honest.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> @CJ  He is back
> View attachment 30588


bwahahahhaha
He showed you and all of us really............
What a fucking loser.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 18, 2022)

Guess I won't be seeing that 23k 😭

I'll learn to love the emojis 😍


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)

@CJ @TrenCow


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)

@CJ @Send0


----------



## crido887 (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I believe it was “weaponized” back when that retard Intel was giving some really bad advice. I believe that’s a legitimate use for it.
> 
> Following that, it was used when trolls would meltdown and throw a fit. Presser didn’t like it so much I suppose.
> 
> ...


 I was getting a WTF quite a bit from the same guy, he wasn't a troll either


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Idk. I was getting a WTF quite a bit from the same guy


Oh yea. There’s a guy just rampaging everyone for the past week. I wish he would explain why. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## crido887 (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh yea. There’s a guy just rampaging everyone for the past week. I wish he would explain why. 🤷‍♂️


No. Person doing it to me, wasn't a troll. 

I think the person doing it was probably wtfed when he first came here by all of the people


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

crido887 said:


> No. Person doing it to me, wasn't a troll.
> 
> I think the person doing it was probably wtfed when he first came here by all of the people


Are you sure? I skimmed back thru your post history and I didn’t really see that. Was it only a certain thread? Certain week?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 19, 2022)

Just imagine a world full of adults overreacting to a poop sticker 💩...

This👏🏾 💩.... shxt👏🏾💩

 is 👏🏾💩.....  cute 👏🏾💩

... as fuxk 👏🏾💩


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

sigh.. 40 new gifts from @TrenCow. is see @CJ is already on it. Thanks.


----------



## crido887 (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you sure? I skimmed back thru your post history and I didn’t really see that. Was it only a certain thread? Certain week?


Maybe just in the meso forum thread. He stopped after a bit but that's my first impression of him.

In the end, idgaf


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 19, 2022)

I think we should have the option to change it's color....

Like on Android phones when you hold an emoji for a few seconds a new tab appears with that specific emoji in different fragrances...


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

dude is camping out in the house of bash.


----------



## Yano (Oct 19, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I want some poetry


Roses is red
Violets is blue
Need more words that rhyme
Oh yeah , Fuck you !

🥰 😘


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Maybe just in the meso forum thread. He stopped after a bit but that's my first impression of him.
> 
> In the end, idgaf


I kinda feel like you’re fucking with me. Lol. I looked back and I didn’t find even one negative reaction. 

I know it wasn’t me. I remembered the great boobs in your avi. 👍


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh yea. There’s a guy just rampaging everyone for the past week. I wish he would explain why. 🤷‍♂️


I'd say that someone is pissed at overall general behaviors.  Maybe it's someone who got banned and has had it, maybe it's someone who has opinions that differ and .. has had it..  or maybe it's just someone who has fun fucking w/ people.  It could be anything.

I know the active membership can be tough at times and looks to see if people have thick skin.  However, what is REALLY looked for is if someone has knowledge to contribute, or if looking for knowledge is willing to do something with whatever is contributed, or at the very least... *willing to show they put in the work* (even if the general consensus doesn't agree w/ their methods).

What we (and I'm lumping myself into this one of course) DON'T tolerate is someone who shows up, registers, and asks for a source.  1st of all.. we're NOT a source board.  ANYONE who reads the rules would know that straight from the get go.  The fact there is an uncensored forum dedicated to source talk doesn't mean any of us here can vouch or WILL vouch for anyone because if you happen to reside in the USA, it's illegal.  WHY THE FUCK would I do anything illegal (_right_)??

For the record, I'm not as seasoned a member as a good bunch of the regulars, *this is just my opinion and more or less my version of some common sense.*

Either way, it'd be nice if the BS could end b/c all it does it make the person doing it look like they have a superiority complex of a different kind (and plenty of time to flex their pentesting skills) and the board (that this person once thought would be worth checking out) look stupid to anyone new, who might be interested in actually _LEARNING _about everything involved in this hobby or profession.

Is it really necessary to keep this going?  If so, can you at least let one of us know what the true purpose is and maybe the issue can be rectified?

There's great info here and some great people who know a LOT of shit.  Some of us enjoy it, and some don't.  The ones that don't usually go somewhere else.  If you want to stay, then why trash it for everyone else?  How about contributing in the fashion of the hobby and not in your computer tech skills so we can move forward and keep doing what we all enjoy...   Lifting shit.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

shackleford said:


> sigh.. 40 new gifts from @TrenCow. is see @CJ is already on it. Thanks.


Mine closer to 20- they love you more


----------



## crido887 (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I kinda feel like you’re fucking with me. Lol. I looked back and I didn’t find even one negative reaction.
> 
> I know it wasn’t me. I remembered the great boobs in your avi. 👍


Thanks. It's my wife.

 She lost a lot of weight so it's not as plump. I think her birth control blew up her tits on that pic too


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Thanks. It's my wife.
> 
> She lost a lot of weight so it's not as plump. I think her birth control blew up her tits on that pic too


Good for you!!


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

@CJ @Send0 
@Ireland


----------



## Ireland (Oct 19, 2022)

@CJ @Send0


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

^^^^^^ what a sad, pathetic loser


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 19, 2022)

Haha I log in every morning and see like 20 or 30 notifications ans I am like wooohoo lots of comments, then I see tons of shit posts lol


I dont care if I get shit posted as I am sure most don't
I think what a parhetic useless life this moron has, to have the time to create an account and spend hours shit posting. Like really who has this time and finds it entertaining lol.

Anyways to the no life loser keep at it, I mean hey its good to have goals and a plan.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

I get back at the clown by 👍 liking everyone’s posts that I read. I figure it makes douchebag’s efforts even more trivial and pathetic.


----------



## Yano (Oct 19, 2022)

I was joking with CJ earlier about it but ,, this dudes paying the power company  to sit there and wtf and shit post , for hours !! lol like dude ,,, you really want to keep sending PSE&G money for nothing i'm all for it ,,, this is the type of guy that starts his bbq with a  20 dollar bill


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 19, 2022)

This is getting stupid. We haven’t had a non troll member join in over a week.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> I was joking with CJ earlier about it but ,, this dudes paying the power company  to sit there and wtf and shit post , for hours !! lol like dude ,,, you really want to keep sending PSE&G money for nothing i'm all for it ,,, this is the type of guy that starts his bbq with a  20 dollar bill


Agreed I actually feel a little sorry for the weak pathetic cuck


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> This is getting stupid. We haven’t had a non troll member join in over a week.


The Rickt guy joined.

But this is EXACTLY how it was during the late summer when "we ran new members off the forum". There's periods when it's the same troll guy joining over and over.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The Rickt guy joined.
> 
> But this is EXACTLY how it was during the late summer when "we ran new members off the forum". There's periods when it's the same troll guy joining over and over.


So one out of 20 members is good?

Member shut down enrollment for a few weeks till it blows over

I’m guessing some of the BS has to do with the discord bullshit


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The Rickt guy joined.
> 
> But this is EXACTLY how it was during the late summer when "we ran new members off the forum". There's periods when it's the same troll guy joining over and over.


ok ok bad joke so i edit.

the only users that were run off were trolls. or sensative people you think real advice is insulting


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> So one out of 20 members is good?
> 
> Member shut down enrollment for a few weeks till it blows over
> 
> I’m guessing some of the BS has to do with the discord bullshit


What discord bullshit? Are you talking about the troll that said there’s a discord group that pays a bounty for trolling here. 

You think that was real??? Or do you think that was just what a troll would say? It was $5 🤷‍♂️ I don’t think that was serious.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What discord bullshit? Are you talking about the troll that said there’s a discord group that pays a bounty for trolling here.
> 
> You think that was real??? Or do you think that was just what a troll would say? It was $5 🤷‍♂️ I don’t think that was serious.


hey man. 5 bucks is big money when you're living with mom and got no bills.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I get back at the clown by 👍 liking everyone’s posts that I read. I figure it makes douchebag’s efforts even more trivial and pathetic.


so wait.. you don't ACTUALLY like what I wrote...   sigh, I thought I was making progress.  LOL


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 19, 2022)

I giggled


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 19, 2022)

It’s supremeleader666 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 19, 2022)

Quality shit. ❤️


----------



## Dano78911 (Oct 19, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> How in the world am I supposed to know my self worth without internet points?! This is ridiculous!


I understand how you feel!
Being a new member here, all I had was my introduction on the weekend when I was brutally attacked by a troll with a pile of WTF’s
I woke up excited to check my self worth only to find out my score points were -6.
Dang That was ruff!
Slowly I’ve earned a couple thumbs up since to get me back into positive points territory!
I’m new here but have been part of other forums! These trolls are everywhere fuckers!! 
Most times, someone who was once a member who had his feelings hurt so creating a new account and bashing others makes them feel complete again.
Lol have a great day


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

Dano78911 said:


> I understand how you feel!
> Being a new member here, all I had was my introduction on the weekend when I was brutally attacked by a troll with a pile of WTF’s
> I woke up excited to check my self worth only to find out my score points were -6.
> Dang That was ruff!
> ...


There's another thumbs up for ya.  "Book em' Dano!"   (i know, i know.. i'm sure you've never heard that one before) ..  lol


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> It’s supremeleader666 🤣🤣🤣


He failed his 23rd rep at 365 on bench  and he just lost it and snapped.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> He failed his 23rd rep at 365 on bench  and he just lost it and snapped.


He's still here, right?


----------



## Dano78911 (Oct 19, 2022)

Stickler said:


> There's another thumbs up for ya.  "Book em' Dano!"   (i know, i know.. i'm sure you've never heard that one before) ..  lol


Haha ya maybe heard it once or twice!!!
Thanks man 
Good bunch of folks on here I’m glad I stubbled upon this forum!
Learning lots!
Someday I hope to be able to contribute myself to newb questions 
Cheers


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 19, 2022)

It keeps happening in the middle of the night. So either the person does shift work, lives across the ocean in another time zone or has no job and works as a fluffer when his mom shoots porn.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He's still here, right?


I haven’t seen him around. Not sure.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> It keeps happening in the middle of the night. So either the person does shift work, lives across the ocean in another time zone or has no job and works as a fluffer when his mom shoots porn.



No job. Compulsive masterbator. Dresses in womens clothing. Insert picture of Buffalo Bill saying "i'd fuck me" and that about wraps it up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> No job. Compulsive masterbator. Dresses in womens clothing. Insert picture of Buffalo Bill saying "i'd fuck me" and that about wraps it up.


I believe you left out "middle-aged fat guy" somewhere in there.

And I am certain he came home from work one day and found the love of his life in bed with a younger jacked guy. That's what triggered him, he had to get a divorce, lives alone in a shitty apartment, and blames the jacked guy for the downturn in his life but he still thinks he's better than the guy.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 19, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> No job. Compulsive masterbator. Dresses in womens clothing. Insert picture of Buffalo Bill saying "i'd fuck me" and that about wraps it up.


I love you for your buffalo bill reference. Who's buying breakfast


----------



## crido887 (Oct 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> It keeps happening in the middle of the night. So either the person does shift work, lives across the ocean in another time zone or has no job and works as a fluffer when his mom shoots porn.


its some indian kid in a sweatshop with a computer that was paid to do this


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 19, 2022)

It's a micropenis thing!

Has to rub himself out like a women!


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

crido887 said:


> its some indian kid in a sweatshop with a computer that was paid to do this


Outsourcing your trolling is brilliant.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> It keeps happening in the middle of the night. So either the person does shift work, lives across the ocean in another time zone or has no job and works as a fluffer when his mom shoots porn.



Be it shift work or a dirty foreigner, the fact is someone or a group of someone's broke this dudes brain.

Words on a screen fucked this dude up to the point where's he devoting a good deal of his free time trying to annoy people with silly post reactions.

i feel bad for him. Whoever damaged this fellow should be ashamed. i hope you're happy with yourself or selves or what ever the case may be or what have you.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Oct 20, 2022)

I didn't even know we could check our reputation. Or that we have one here


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 20, 2022)

So what is considered abuse? I understand the obvious, but what if someone shit posts or WTFs a mod? Is that still grounds for banning? Also who are the members past and present that are off limits? What are the rules for the flame forum because obviously it’s not unmoderated.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2022)

@CJ @Send0 
@AchillesDaddy


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @CJ @Send0
> @AchillesDaddy


Banned him already


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So what is considered abuse? I understand the obvious, but what if someone shit posts or WTFs a mod? Is that still grounds for banning? Also who are the members past and present that are off limits? What are the rules for the flame forum because obviously it’s not unmoderated.


I agree, some clarification is needed


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 21, 2022)

@Send0


----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2022)

Yep the new CJ got me too lol holy shit this is one bored retard.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2022)

@CJ @Send0
@CJㅤㅤㅤㅤ


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yep the new CJ got me too lol holy shit this is one bored retard.


Yeah I actually feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 21, 2022)

What a sad existence!


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Yeah I actually feel bad for the guy.



He's like the retarded kid that lives a few houses down that rings everyone's doorbell at 2 AM. It was annoying at first, but now it's like, poor kid, he has serious mental issues. He's earned my pity.


----------



## crido887 (Oct 22, 2022)

How did that account get cleared though for activation...?


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2022)

crido887 said:


> How did that account get cleared though for activation...?


Anyone can open an account. We don't "approve" them. It's a public forum.


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2022)

Perhaps this might be a reason why someone would create multiple accts, in retaliation to the negative reactions that they received. Here's a guy who on a thread about how much sleep you get, tells us his amount. It's a perfectly valid response, nothing controversial or inflammatory in it at all, yet the reactions he received were all Shit Posts or WTFs, and only because he's not liked. The reactions had nothing to do with the post at all.

So perhaps instead of complaining about the Reaction Trolls so much, maybe we can do our part to not create them in the first place.

I know this post will be mocked and/or largely ignored, but it needed to be said.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Perhaps this might be a reason why someone would create multiple accts, in retaliation to the negative reactions that they received. Here's a guy who on a thread about how much sleep you get, tells us his amount. It's a perfectly valid response, nothing controversial or inflammatory in it at all, yet the reactions he received were all Shit Posts or WTFs, and only because he's not liked. The reactions had nothing to do with the post at all.
> 
> So perhaps instead of complaining about the Reaction Trolls so much, maybe we can do our part to not create them in the first place.
> 
> ...


Its true I don't like him but I also think it was a shit post.
IMO a loser idiot says something like I get up whenever and I don't use an alarm.
Seems like the guy doesn't even have a job.

Now normally I don't use the negative part of the reaction system but sometimes I do when the other person gives me a neg reaction first and of course I don't like them.

I get your point tho.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 22, 2022)

* edit 

💥💥💥

Fuck it. Let the trolls inherit the forum. Motherfuckers don’t contribute anything but let’s see how this goes.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 30872
> 
> 
> ^^^^ “Bodybuilder”
> ...


Look, just because _you_ don't value his passive-aggressive attitude, inane ramblings about casual sex, and near-constant whining DOES NOT mean that he isn't valuable.




I'm sure that we could make a pretty penny if we harvested his organs and sold them on the black market.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 22, 2022)

* edit 

💥💥💥

Fuck it. Let the trolls inherit the forum. Motherfuckers don’t contribute anything but let’s see how this goes.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Look, just because _you_ don't value his passive-aggressive attitude, inane ramblings about casual sex, and near-constant whining DOES NOT mean that he isn't valuable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get nearly as much as you think for organs unless it's major one. And the entire process is a Fuckin drag man


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> * edit
> 
> 💥💥💥
> 
> Fuck it. Let the trolls inherit the forum. Motherfuckers don’t contribute anything but let’s see how this goes.


It's just sendo no big deal


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 22, 2022)

Since people are so curious about it, I only need to work <5 hours a week for most of the year. My situation is the polar opposite of being uneducated/unemployed 😅  

FYI I’m not making new accounts though I’m aware it wasn’t insinuated.

The only thing that I really took away from this is that negativity on this website really only stems from a handful of people and once they’re blocked it’s a normal experience. Even in conversations that have nothing to do with me. Would you want someone acting this way to your kids?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 22, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Since people are so curious about it, I only need to work <5 hours a week for most of the year. My situation is the polar opposite of being uneducated/unemployed 😅
> 
> FYI I’m not making new accounts though I’m aware it wasn’t insinuated.
> 
> The only thing that I really took away from this is that negativity on this website really only stems from a handful of people and once they’re blocked it’s a normal experience. Even in conversations that have nothing to do with me. Would you want someone acting this way to your kids?


You’re good man. Don’t worry about it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Since people are so curious about it, I only need to work <5 hours a week for most of the year. My situation is the polar opposite of being uneducated/unemployed 😅
> 
> FYI I’m not making new accounts though I’m aware it wasn’t insinuated.
> 
> The only thing that I really took away from this is that negativity on this website really only stems from a handful of people and once they’re blocked it’s a normal experience. Even in conversations that have nothing to do with me. Would you want someone acting this way to your kids?


Go fuck yourself dmacuk you passive aggressive maggot cunt.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re good man. Don’t worry about it.


No, he's not.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> No, he's not.
> View attachment 30878


He’s blocking me anyway. That’s his agenda. 

Mean0 members0 must0 g0.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 22, 2022)

did someone say master baiter?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

@CJ @Send0 
@MisterMiyagi


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @CJ @Send0
> @MisterMiyagi


Yeah this guy , i misspelled his name lol


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

@CJ @Send0 
@DazedAndConfused


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @CJ @Send0
> @MisterMiyagi


Every day Im like I hope this fool is dead.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @CJ @Send0
> @DazedAndConfused


good looking out bro
damn, and he just struck too- you are on top of this fucker


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @CJ @Send0
> @DazedAndConfused


What has he done?


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> What has he done?


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> What has he done?


same spammer with the shit posts n wtf's as the rest


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

you cant see his activity?


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> View attachment 31214
> 
> 
> 
> you cant see his activity?


Unfortunately  I can't see the reactions unless I randomly pick a thread and it happens to have happened.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Unfortunately  I can't see the reactions unless I randomly pick a thread and it happens to have happened.


thats strange


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> thats strange


it should be in his profile under activity


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> it should be in his profile under activity


they have been making their profile private though most of the time


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> they have been making their profile private though most of the time


its private to mods too?


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> its private to mods too?


Good ?
🤷‍♂️


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

@CJ .. its back ,,, HankTheTank this time .... gonna be a long day.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Good ?
> 🤷‍♂️


no, im asking, is it? i thought they would still be able to see user info.


also @CJ @Send0
@HankTheTank


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> no, im asking, is it? i thought they would still be able to see user info.
> 
> 
> also @CJ @Send0
> @HankTheTank


This fuck is annoying- He has mass registered again


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

HankTheTank said:


> I SUCK COCK


fixed


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This fuck is annoying- He has mass registered again


No he hasn't, it has to be done 1 by 1.

Theres only been 7 new accounts in the last 10 hours


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> No he hasn't, it has to be done 1 by 1.
> 
> Theres only been 7 new accounts in the last 10 hours


probably registered several over the days it was quiet


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> No he hasn't, it has to be done 1 by 1.
> 
> Theres only been 7 new accounts in the last 10 hours


I dont mean today. He has them stockpiled. Its his MO. Im willing to bet he has 100 For real!


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

@CJ @Send0 
@LuisStrokes


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

@CJ  LOL ... LuisStrokes  haahah


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

This dude has serious mental issues. He is also very weak. I have seen a pic of him. He looks like a pussy and acts like a retarded cunt with mom issues.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This dude has serious mental issues. He is also very weak. I have seen a pic of him. He looks like a pussy and acts like a retarded cunt with mom issues.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

JFC- Im out
@CJ @Send0 
@TrenCows


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

yes. the flame forum is the problem...
im not reporting anymore trolls because i just dont care


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 31215


that may be him- I suspect it could be someone else. I will see if I still have the pic


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> that may be him- I suspect it could be someone else. I will see if I still have the pic


I think he is someone else. Ends with an 0


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> yes. the flame forum is the problem...
> im not reporting anymore trolls because i just dont care


It only takes me 3 seconds to ban them.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I think he is someone else. Ends with an 0


Master Baiter at it again


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

lolol the new troll


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

You guys are honestly getting worked up over little poopie stickers that don't mean anything.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

@Shacklechevy I ❤️ you!


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> You guys are honestly getting worked up over little poopie stickers that don't mean anything.


@CJ 
@Shacklechevy


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @Shacklechevy I ❤️ you!


Fuck that POS


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @CJ
> @Shacklechevy


Already got him, but thanks


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> You guys are honestly getting worked up over little poopie stickers that don't mean anything.


no man, i said i dont care. you all are getting worked up over a flame forum when the issue is trolls in the forum


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> no man, i said i dont care. you all are getting worked up over a flame forum when the issue is trolls in the forum


Well if you go a level deeper, that problem didn't exist before a certain point in time.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well if you go a level deeper, that problem didn't exist before a certain point in time.


yea you keep implying the trolls goal is to remove the flame forum. how would you know that though?


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> no man, i said i dont care. you all are getting worked up over a flame forum when the issue is trolls in the forum


And I'm not getting worked up over it. It's the internet, it doesn't affect my life in the least.


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> yea you keep implying the trolls goal is to remove the flame forum. how would you know that though?


No, I said that's a POSSIBILITY


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> No, I said that's a POSSIBILITY


ok. i dont want to argue over it anymore. i dont care about any of it to be honest.


----------



## ILiveToShitOnYou (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> You guys are honestly getting worked up over little poopie stickers that don't mean anything.


So true CJ


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> You guys are honestly getting worked up over little poopie stickers that don't mean anything.


Honestly I don't care about the reaction score but I am sick of the person that is doing it. They won, my time left here is closing in. It is no longer worth dealing with at all.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

ILiveToShitOnYou said:


> So true CJ


bring back shacklechevy


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

@Send0 bring back my long lost brother


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

You all aren't blind. You can see he's only doing this because you're annoyed by it. Ignore it, simply @ me the name, I ban it, and it probably stops fairly soon.

If he's not getting a rise out of you guys, what's the point?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> You all aren't blind. You can see he's only doing this because you're annoyed by it. Ignore it, simply @ me the name, I ban it, and it probably stops fairly soon.
> 
> If he's not getting a rise out of you guys, what's the point?


bro. we arent stupid. its insulting that you think we are


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> bro. we arent stupid. its insulting that you think we are


Well why are you feeding him then?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well why are you feeding him then?


am i though?


----------



## BanObnoxiousMembers (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well why are you feeding him then?


It would make no difference! I do this as a hobby TAKE OUT THE FLAME FORUM AND ILL LEAVE!


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> am i though?


YES!!!!!!!!!  🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

This dude is so creative with names. Now we have @ElephantSnout


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!  🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


hmmm. how so?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

BanObnoxiousMembers said:


> It would make no difference! I do this as a hobby TAKE OUT THE FLAME FORUM AND ILL LEAVE!


way to make it obvious now that i brought it up...


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This fuck is annoying- He has mass registered again


Good thing that we reopened registration without fixing the problem. 

How could that ever go wrong?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Good thing that we reopened registration without fixing the problem.
> 
> How could that ever go wrong?


youre forgetting the real issue. the flame forum. because the trollo said so


----------



## DLTBB (Oct 27, 2022)

Who is it making the alts?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Who is it making the alts?


yea @Send0 @CJ, who is it 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## crido887 (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> It only takes me 3 seconds to ban them.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> yea @Send0 @CJ, who is it 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

I have been watching. I can tell you this, one person logs off, then a wave of new accounts shit post get banned and then said person logs back in.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @Shacklechevy I ❤️ you!



😄😄


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I have been watching. I can tell you this, one person logs off, then a wave of new accounts shit post get banned and then said person logs back in.


Who?


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Who?


Lets play who's missing?


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Who is it making the alts?


Top 3 guesses in order
1) The Mindless Stalker
2) Presser
3) Mindless (in this case, Mindless is also person #1 and #2)

Honorable Mention that I do not believe
HM) @Send0 (in this scenario he would also be the same guy as #2 above, possibly 1 and possibly 3)


----------



## DLTBB (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Top 3 guesses in order
> 1) The Mindless Stalker
> 2) Presser
> 3) Mindless (in this case, Mindless is also person #1 and #2)
> ...


Can't see it being Mindless. Each username is unique, he wouldn't be able to think them up this quickly.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 27, 2022)

This is pure entertainment....keep at it


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Lets play who's missing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 1, 000 members. How about you narrow it down for me.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> About 1, 000 members. How about you narrow it down for me.


I will end up banned. Ahh fuck it He is blue!


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I will end up banned.


If you mean Sendo, he privately asked me the other day if it was ME doing it. 🤣


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you mean Sendo, he privately asked me the other day if it was ME doing it. 🤣


That confirms it! What better way to hide.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you mean Sendo, he privately asked me the other day if it was ME doing it. 🤣


I just cracked the case.
@CJ = @Send0 = all the trolls


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I just cracked the case.
> @CJ = @Send0 = all the trolls


🤫


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I just cracked the case.
> @CJ = @Send0 = all the trolls



😭😭😭​


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I just cracked the case.
> @CJ = @Send0 = all the trolls


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

Tell me what mod here hates an entire group of individuals enough to send a message to mods at another forum warning how big of a problem we are. I haven't posted here in almost a week, I make a couple of posts and all of a sudden I start get WTF posted instantly. There is a particular person here who doesn't want us around and as long as we are not here they are content. I ask you who hates us? My time here I have been as nice as I could be and tried to resolve issues more than cause them. Guilty by association, fine, I will accept that. But to act like a little bitch and hide behind fake screen names, you're a pussy, fucking admit who you are or be labeled a dick sucking, cum eating pussy for life...


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Tell me what mod here hates an entire group of individuals enough to send a message to mods at another forum warning how big of a problem we are. I haven't posted here in almost a week, I make a couple of posts and all of a sudden I start get WTF posted instantly. There is a particular person here who doesn't want us around and as long as we are not here they are content. I ask you who hates us? My time here I have been as nice as I could be and tried to resolve issues more than cause them. Guilty by association, fine, I will accept that. But to act like a little bitch and hide behind fake screen names, you're a pussy, fucking admit who you are or be labeled a dick sucking, cum eating pussy for life...


You kiss your mama with that dirty mouth?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 31215



Power belly!


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 27, 2022)

A life. Get one, loser. Creating a hundred accounts to spam useless reactions. Can you spell pathetic? It goes B i g m a c k 7 2 2.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> A life. Get one, loser. Creating a hundred accounts to spam useless reactions. Can you spell pathetic? It goes B i g m a c k 7 2 2.


He's gone, and I deleted his post.


----------

